# Martin Logan Soundbar...Any Thoughts...



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

So I went into my local Best Buy today and am considering a sounbar for a spacious secondary room in my home. I was comparing this ML to the other Def Tech and Bowers that were on display.
My thoughts were that the ML sounded the best out of all 3, whereas the Def Tech ran really hot (considering it's on all day) and the bowers was good but max volume of 33 compared to 100 out of ML, it seemed the sound was lacking in bowers. They had Top Gun on Blu Ray playing and tested that disc on all 3.
When it was played on a 65es8000 through a 780Sony Blu Ray (digital coaxial connected from blu ray to ML) and cinnamon audioquest to TV direct, there was about a 2 sec delay in voice to picture??!! could this have been from a basic digital coaxial and not audioquest?? Bc of no hdmi ports, the ML will have to rely on 2 optical and 1 digital coaxial for audio connections.
What are you thoughts on this soundbar, does anyone currently have this one?? Please let me know what you think? :huh:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

HTGeek7 said:


> So I went into my local Best Buy today and am considering a sounbar for a spacious secondary room in my home. I was comparing this ML to the other Def Tech and Bowers that were on display.
> My thoughts were that the ML sounded the best out of all 3, whereas the Def Tech ran really hot (considering it's on all day) and the bowers was good but max volume of 33 compared to 100 out of ML, it seemed the sound was lacking in bowers. They had Top Gun on Blu Ray playing and tested that disc on all 3.
> When it was played on a 65es8000 through a 780Sony Blu Ray (digital coaxial connected from blu ray to ML) and cinnamon audioquest to TV direct, there was about a 2 sec delay in voice to picture??!! could this have been from a basic digital coaxial and not audioquest?? Bc of no hdmi ports, the ML will have to rely on 2 optical and 1 digital coaxial for audio connections.
> What are you thoughts on this soundbar, does anyone currently have this one?? Please let me know what you think? :huh:


Hello,
If the ML sounds the best to you and a Soundbar is the direction you are going to go then it is the one you should get. I would not be too concerned about the ML using Optical as opposed to HDMI given the form factor.

Hopefully others might have more experience with Soundbars as I have steered countless friends and family away from them. This is primarily due to the relatively high cost and what can be done in its place.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

